# Squeaker / Small Canada Geese



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Any one notice that the small Canada geese are getting more difficult to decoy compared to 10 years ago.

Maybe they are on the same path as the snows. Big flocks of too many adult birds. In the morning they often feed in a different field than the evening before.

They are still easier to hunt than snows because they usually fly at 60 yards high or less until a few rounds have been popped at them and they climb up into the clouds.

Pass shooting is still very deadly and alot of fun on the small Canada geese.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I'll second that. The small Canadas can give a guy some trouble. Even as early as 5 years ago they were almost a gimme. The big Canadas are almost too easy, so why cant we just have a happy medium? My dream field has snows, Canadas- big and small, and ducks. Believe it or not we do find these dream fields quite often.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You got that right ph. The shooting pressure in Canada is getting heavier. The birds are educated by the time they get here. There are 3 things that you can do to increase your bag. Use ahigher pitch call. I use a TG short mag for the little ones. Itis important to have 2 or 3 callers. A busy calling routine,and flag flag flag. I use pole kites on a bamboo pole. The bamboo pole gives the flag a great motion. I use a 2 piece pole. camo it and reglue the ferruls. I usually cut about 6 inches of the pole to get the right stiffness. they break so I carry spares. Give it a try it works for me good luck


----------

